# 10" Tidal audio OEM image dynamic



## jimnolimit (May 19, 2010)

this is my first post on DIY but im not new to forums , i also write on other forums under the same name . 

i decided to install a single 10" sub in my trunk and after doing alot of research on this forum (thank you forum) i have decided on the tidal audio (OEM image dynamic) . i just received the woof today and i should have it installed by the end of the week . the sub has dual 4 ohm coils which i will run in parallel (2ohm) . i will be using an eclipse xa1200 (500 watts rms @ 2ohm) to power this speaker . the sub's box is 0.8 cu/ft sealed .

i must say , the fit and finish on this speaker is excellent . 
here are some pics :


----------

